# Bucket quick attach plate !



## BelarusBulldog

Now that I have added a skid steer quick attach to my loader, I had to remove the bucket pin brackets and weld on a QA plate. I used a mini grinder and about 7 zip blades to cut out the area through the bucket. This worked out good because it gave me more surface area to weld the plate on. Still has to be painted which I should get done tomorrow. BTW, if anyone plans on changing over to this type of system, be sure to get the bucket plate with the extra 10 degree kick out angle! You need this, because the back of most loader buckets have 80 degree angles and the QA system is designed for skid steer attachments which are 60 degree angles. Without it, you won't get enough roll back with your bucket. Bye


----------



## Thomas

Interesting.


----------



## pogobill

I'd say!
Thought you'd be out grappling with your new bucket there, BelarusBulldog! I guess you are going to be busy doing up your attachments to fit the new quick attach. I'm glad I got one on my tractor.... just that I'm not allowed to get any more stuff!!:lmao:
I'll work on the wife again in the spring!


----------



## jhngardner367

Pretty cool,BB! Anytime it can be made easier, it's a winner,in my book !


----------



## BelarusBulldog

pogobill said:


> I'd say!
> Thought you'd be out grappling with your new bucket there, BelarusBulldog! I guess you are going to be busy doing up your attachments to fit the new quick attach. I'm glad I got one on my tractor.... just that I'm not allowed to get any more stuff!!:lmao:
> I'll work on the wife again in the spring!


I really wanted to pogobill, but I have a small job coming up this weekend which requires the bucket.


----------



## ray6279

*I got the same problem. Just switched my Ford NH 1920 tractor over t Quick Attach QA and love it! However, Can't buy anymore attachements right now. Have to work on wife..haha.*


----------

